# work visa?



## newyorkers (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone have any idea if a work visa is required to be employed in HK (US citizen) by a US based company? What's the process timing - I read that it takes some time and you're not allowed to work while waiting for a basic work visa. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

newyorkers said:


> Anyone have any idea if a work visa is required to be employed in HK (US citizen) by a US based company? What's the process timing - I read that it takes some time and you're not allowed to work while waiting for a basic work visa. Any help would be appreciated.


This is the best site for that information.

The Government of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region - Immigration Department


----------



## Wendy from NorthEast UK. (Aug 13, 2011)

newyorkers said:


> Anyone have any idea if a work visa is required to be employed in HK (US citizen) by a US based company? What's the process timing - I read that it takes some time and you're not allowed to work while waiting for a basic work visa. Any help would be appreciated.


Yes, as a US citizen, you'd need a work visa to be employed in Hong Kong even if you're working for a US based company. The HR department of the US company will usually help you through the process.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I believe you have to have the work visa. Recently had my completed. Received an invitation letter from my company, filled out the visa form, along with a passport sized photo, and the payment. Total time took just under two weeks.


----------

